# MBP 15 mi-2010 plantage carte graphique 330M TS4088 ?



## Dious1 (11 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon MBP 15" core I7 Nvidia Geforce GT 330M 4GO de ram mi-2010. Il plante (écran noir) et redémarre. Après avoir analysé le problème, il plante quand il bascule de la carte graphique intégrer (intel) vers la Nvidia Geforce GT 330M (en lançant Iphoto par exemple).

Je sais qu'il y a un problème similaire reconnu par apple :

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4088?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je me tourne vers les spécialistes pour savoir si mon message d'erreur correspond?

```
[FONT=&quot]Interval Since Last Panic Report:  10309 sec[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Panics Since Last Report:          4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Anonymous UUID:                    DC33BF8D-083F-E975-087E-E7AABF26AB20[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Mon Mar 11 18:28:20 2013[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff7f83ba8b25): NVRM[0/1:0:0]: Read Error 0x00000100: CFG 0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0xffffffff, BAR0 0xd2000000 0xffffff80a299c000 0x0a5480a2, D0, P3/4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23b00 : 0xffffff800341d626 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23b70 : 0xffffff7f83ba8b25 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23c00 : 0xffffff7f83ca24b3 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23c60 : 0xffffff7f83ca2527 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23cd0 : 0xffffff7f83fb7853 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23e10 : 0xffffff7f83cc8659 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23e40 : 0xffffff7f83bb28da [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23ef0 : 0xffffff80038472a8 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23f30 : 0xffffff8003845daa [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23f80 : 0xffffff8003845ed9 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0xffffff807fc23fb0 : 0xffffff80034b26b7 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]      Kernel Extensions in backtrace:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]         com.apple.NVDAResman(8.0)[A4C53A36-22B6-3075-82B9-9DE612A9C015]@0xffffff7f83b41000->0xffffff7f83e43fff[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.7.2)[B1B77B26-7984-302F-BA8E-544DD3D75E73]@0xffffff7f83aaf000[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3.5)[86DDB71C-A73A-3EBE-AC44-0BC9A38B9A44]@0xffffff7f83b2d000[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3.5)[803496D0-ADAD-3ADB-B071-8A0A197DA53D]@0xffffff7f83aea000[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]         com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal(8.0)[9F3D09B5-3158-3D9E-BDA3-E71576AAD3B7]@0xffffff7f83e51000->0xffffff7f84173fff[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]            dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(8.0.0)[A4C53A36-22B6-3075-82B9-9DE612A9C015]@0xffffff7f83b41000[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.7.2)[B1B77B26-7984-302F-BA8E-544DD3D75E73]@0xffffff7f83aaf000[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Mac OS version:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]12C60[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]Kernel version:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kernel UUID: 69A5853F-375A-3EF4-9247-478FD0247333[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kernel slide:     0x0000000003200000[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kernel text base: 0xffffff8003400000[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)[/FONT]
  
  [FONT=&quot]System uptime in nanoseconds: 32481539629[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]last loaded kext at 22066841977: com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC 1.60 (addr 0xffffff7f84e56000, size 32768)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]loaded kexts:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC    1.60[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor      1.9.5d0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager         4.0.9f33[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleTyMCEDriver 1.0.2d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AGPM     100.12.69[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.filesystems.autofs     3.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver      122[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleHDAHardwareConfigDriver    2.3.1f2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleHDA       2.3.1f2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet 1.0.0d1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver    2.3.1f2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient        3.5.10[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothUSBDFU         4.0.9f33[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport    4.0.9f33[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.GeForce   8.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics     8.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X    7.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC     1.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight         170.2.3[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl         1.0.33[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU        2.0.2d0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl    3.2.11[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.ApplePolicyControl 3.2.11[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB         8.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleLPC        1.6.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin     1.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor  3.0.2d6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons       235.4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyEventDriver  235.4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard    235.4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader    3.1.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleIRController    320.15[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver    3.0.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless     1.0.0d1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib  1.0.0d1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.BootCache        34[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient 3.5.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.XsanFilter        404[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage 2.2.2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub         5.2.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort        2.4.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331    602.15.22[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI         4.9.6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet    3.2.5b3[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI       5.4.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI       5.2.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager     161.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM    1.6.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons  1.6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleRTC        1.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleHPET     1.7[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS          1.9[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC 1.6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC      1.6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient 196.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall      4.0.39[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.security.quarantine   2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement  196.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily   10.0.6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.kext.triggers      1.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib    2.3.1f2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily  1.8.9fc10[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib        1.6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOSurface 86.0.3[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily     4.0.9f33[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.AppleBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport        4.0.9f33[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP      2.2.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController    1.0.10d0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController        2.3.1f2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily    2.3.1f2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI     1.0.10d0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert      1.0.4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl     3.2.11[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal 8.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.NVDAResman 8.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport         2.3.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily      2.3.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy 1.0.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily  5.2.0d16[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleSMC       3.1.4d2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch       235.7[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice 3.5.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass  3.5.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver        5.2.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub       5.2.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite       5.2.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice          3.5.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily   1.7[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily         1.7.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily   1.7.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI   2.5.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily         3.5.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily   2.2.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family  500.15[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily       4.5.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient       5.2.5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController  1.0.2b1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily  3.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily     5.4.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime    1.6.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily      1.8.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily         1.1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.security.sandbox       220[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.kext.AppleMatch        1.0.0d1[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet         7[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.DiskImages     344[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily         1.8[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore         28.21[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform 1.6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily      2.7.2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily    1.4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]com.apple.kec.corecrypto  1.0[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Model: MacBookPro6,2, BootROM MBP61.0057.B0F, 2 processors, Intel Core i7, 2.66 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.58f17[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Graphics: Intel HD Graphics, Intel HD Graphics, Built-In, 288 MB[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, PCIe, 512 MB[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334648302D4346382020[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x80CE, 0x4D34373142353637334648302D4346382020[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.81.22)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bluetooth: Version 4.0.9f33 10885, 2 service, 11 devices, 1 incoming serial ports[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS547550A9E384, 500,11 GB[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Serial ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-898[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, apple_vendor_id, 0x8403, 0xfa130000 / 5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8218, 0xfa113000 / 7[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x0237, 0xfa120000 / 3[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 4[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8507, 0xfd110000 / 3[/FONT]
```
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Deejay-Joe (12 Mars 2013)

sachant qu'apple a reconnu un souci avec le Macbook Pro 2010 avec gt330m, jirais voir dans un apple store histoire de voir ce qu'il en pense et si il y a possibilité qu'il passe sous garantie .


----------



## Dious1 (12 Mars 2013)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> sachant qu'apple a reconnu un souci avec le Macbook Pro 2010 avec gt330m, jirais voir dans un apple store histoire de voir ce qu'il en pense et si il y a possibilité qu'il passe sous garantie .



C'est ce que je viens de faire, je vous tiens au courant. Et surtout je croise les doigts!


----------



## Dious1 (4 Avril 2013)

Dious1 a dit:


> C'est ce que je viens de faire, je vous tiens au courant. Et surtout je croise les doigts!



Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous pour vous tenir au courant de l'évolution de mon problème.
Je  viens de récupérer mon mac de chez apple. Ils ont fait des tests et le  changement de la carte mère est totalement pris en charge par apple.

J'ai donc récupéré un macbook pro tout neuf (enfin avec une carte mère neuve). 

Le  conseil que je peux vous donner si vous avez ce soucis, c'est d'arriver  dans votre boutique apple en expliquant clairement votre problème  (plantage du mac dès le changement de carte graphique) et de bien  montrer l'article 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4088?viewlocale=fr_FR

Voici une video où on voit très bien mon problème :
http://youtu.be/fvKaRJZlVco


----------



## Dious1 (4 Avril 2013)

Dious1 a dit:


> C'est ce que je viens de faire, je vous tiens au courant. Et surtout je croise les doigts!



Bonjour tout le monde.

Je reviens vers vous pour vous dire que ma carte mère vient d'être changé par Apple GRATUITEMENT, malgré que mon mac ne soit plus sous garantie.

Voici une vidéo du plantage que j'avais : http://youtu.be/fvKaRJZlVco

Mon conseil si vous avez également ce problème. Allez dans une boutique Apple bien décrire votre problème (plantage du mac lorsqu'il passe d'une carte graphique à l'autre). Signaler que ce problème est reconnu par Apple en montrant cet article 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4088?viewlocale=fr_FR

Normalement l'agent exécute une série de tests, qui à la fin aboutie sur un écran où c'est écrit en énorme FAILED.

J'espère que tout cela pourra vous aider.


----------



## Paul75 (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu ce souci, il y a 6 mois je suis allé en Apple Care et ils ont pas pris l'erreur en compte.
J'ai finalement décidé de porter l'appareil encore une fois à l'Apple Care. Et la la personne a bien reconnu et fais le test et en effet il a dit qu'ils fallaient changer l'écran et la carte mère (ils disent eux VDL).

Le problème c'est qu'ils m'ont dit que cela prendrais maximum 5 jours et la, comme je l'ai déposé le 11 mai 2013, cela va faire plus de 5 jours et aucunes nouvelles...
Sur le suivi internet, c'est écrit : "*11 mai 2013*: Réparation en cours"

Vous pensez que cela est normal ?

Merci


----------



## Dious1 (3 Août 2013)

Bonjour Paul75,

Alors as tu récupéré ton macbook pro ? As tu payé la réparation ?
Et depuis as tu de nouveau le problème ?

Dernière question avais tu les même problèmes que moi, ici visible : http://youtu.be/fvKaRJZlVco ?


----------



## Paul75 (3 Août 2013)

Dious1 a dit:


> Bonjour Paul75,
> 
> Alors as tu récupéré ton macbook pro ? As tu payé la réparation ?
> Et depuis as tu de nouveau le problème ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Oui j'ai réparé, il m'ont changé la carte mère et l'écran avec le verre aussi. Et aussi un bafle étais mort ils me l'ont changé direct ! et j'ai rie  payé ! Sur la facture 800 euros !

Pour la vidéos oui j'ai eu ce problème une fois c'est aussi lié à cela.....


----------



## hellric (6 Août 2013)

Salut, Je dirais que c'est bien ça. Je viens d'envoyer le mien pour devis de réparation chez un APR, verdict : 876 EUR pour changement de carte mère !!!
J'ai demandé pour une prise en charge par Apple mais j'ai peu d'espoir. A ce prix-là je ne le  pas réparer une machine de 3 ans...


----------



## Paul75 (6 Août 2013)

hellric a dit:


> Salut, Je dirais que c'est bien ça. Je viens d'envoyer le mien pour devis de réparation chez un APR, verdict : 876 EUR pour changement de carte mère !!!
> J'ai demandé pour une prise en charge par Apple mais j'ai peu d'espoir. A ce prix-là je ne le  pas réparer une machine de 3 ans...



Bonjour,

Ah non cela devrait être prise en charge par Apple. Va dans un Apple Care, voir un Genius Bar. comme c'est une erreur reconnu par Apple ils doivent prendre en charge la réparation.


----------



## Dious1 (6 Août 2013)

Paul75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ah non cela devrait être prise en charge par Apple. Va dans un Apple Care, voir un Genius Bar. comme c'est une erreur reconnu par Apple ils doivent prendre en charge la réparation.


N'oublie pas d'imprimer l'article apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4088?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Paul75 (6 Août 2013)

Dious1 a dit:


> N'oublie pas d'imprimer l'article apple :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4088?viewlocale=fr_FR



Moi j'ai aps eu besoin, au Genius bar ils m'a dit que le probleme est mise à jour lors de leur test de la machine.... C'est même le premier test qu'ils font !


----------



## hellric (11 Août 2013)

Je ne peux pas aller dans un Apple store, je suis en Belgique et il n'y en a pas ici...Je l'ai donc porté dans un Apple premium resseller où ils ont confirmé le problème. Mais la facture est de 876 EUR pour réparer. Donc j'ai appelé le support telephonique d'Apple... Quelle aventure : 1 h au téléphone d'abord avec un agent incompétent qui ne comprenait pas ce que je disais et/ou me prenait pour un idiot, j'ai dû lui dicter l'adresse du site Apple où on voit le problème, ensuite il m'a passé un autre type qui m'a dit qu'en fait mon Mac à plus de trois donc il ne pouvait rien faire, puis alors j'ai eu un support de niveau supérieur en ligne a qui j'ai du ré expliquer le truc, et finalement celle ci allait enquêter et me recontacter vendredi  passé ... Ce qu'elle n'a pas fait... Ça sent le sapin a mon avis :/


----------



## Dious1 (11 Août 2013)

hellric a dit:


> Je ne peux pas aller dans un Apple store, je suis en Belgique et il n'y en a pas ici...Je l'ai donc porté dans un Apple premium resseller où ils ont confirmé le problème. Mais la facture est de 876 EUR pour réparer. Donc j'ai appelé le support telephonique d'Apple... Quelle aventure : 1 h au téléphone d'abord avec un agent incompétent qui ne comprenait pas ce que je disais et/ou me prenait pour un idiot, j'ai dû lui dicter l'adresse du site Apple où on voit le problème, ensuite il m'a passé un autre type qui m'a dit qu'en fait mon Mac à plus de trois donc il ne pouvait rien faire, puis alors j'ai eu un support de niveau supérieur en ligne a qui j'ai du ré expliquer le truc, et finalement celle ci allait enquêter et me recontacter vendredi  passé ... Ce qu'elle n'a pas fait... Ça sent le sapin a mon avis :/



Je suis également passé par une boutique agréée et non un Apple Store car il n'y en a pas où je suis. Normalement c'est la boutique qui doit contacter Apple, ce dernier va lui demander de faire une série de test. A l'issue de ces tests, si le problème est bien constaté Apple donne un code à la boutique, ce qui permet à la boutique de faire la réparation et d'être payé par Apple (pièce ET main duvre, oui ma boutique voulait me faire payer la main duvre :mouais.

Si ton Apple premium resseller n'est pas capable (ou est un peu faignant) d'appeler Apple va en voir un autre. Apple ne pourra, de toute façon, pas traiter directement avec toi par téléphone, car le défaut doit être constaté par un centre de réparation (et pas seulement de vente) agréé. 

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## gogo07 (13 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai le même problème sur mon Macbook Pro mi-2010.
J'ai quelques questions avant d'aller faire un tour à l'Apple Store :
- Faut-il prendre rendez-vous ou j'ai une chance qu'ils me prennent sans ?
- J'ai viré le superdrive de mon mbp pour mettre un deuxième disque, il vaut mieux que je remette le superdrive en place avant de l'apporter ?

Merci


----------



## Dious1 (13 Août 2013)

gogo07 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai le même problème sur mon Macbook Pro mi-2010.
> J'ai quelques questions avant d'aller faire un tour à l'Apple Store :
> ...



Bonjour,

Concernant le rendez vous, passe un petit coup de fil avant ce sera plus simple, moi je suis pas allé dans un Apple Store donc je peux pas te dire.

Pour le superdrive tu n'es pas obligé de le remettre.

Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## gogo07 (13 Août 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse Dious1, je vais aller à l'Apple Store cet après-midi, je vous tiens au courant de tout ça ce soir 

Edit : Je rentre tout juste de l'Apple Store et ils ne font rien sans rdv. Donc rdv Lundi pour s'occuper du problème


----------



## richads (14 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Si cela peut vous aider, voila mes aventures à l'époque : 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/migration-ml-redemarrages-intempestifs-1175512.html


----------



## gogo07 (15 Août 2013)

Bon j'ai eu un rdv plus tôt que prévu.
C'est bien la carte graphique, gros failed affiché sur l'écran pendant le test.
Prise en charge du changement de la carte mère par Apple, mais malheureusement ils n'avaient pas la pièce en stock donc j'ai gardé l'ordi et ils me rappellent dès qu'ils ont la pièce.


----------



## hellric (2 Septembre 2013)

Je reviens avec de bonnes nouvelles, Apple m'a rappelé (support niv. 2 en Irlande) et finalement ils prennent en charge ma réparation de 876 EUR, malgré que les 3 ans de mon mbp sont passés depuis 4 mois.Je l'attends pour cette semaine.


Très content d'Apple même si j'ai dû me battre pour y arriver. Il vaut mieux être bien informé pour les faire plier.


----------



## arceus244 (13 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

J'ai trouvé la solution, j'ai fais moi même la vidéo SANS aller chez Apple, juste installer un petit logiciel 

La solution contre la NVidia Geforce 330M GT du MacBook Pro mi-2010 - YouTube


----------



## Dious1 (13 Octobre 2013)

arceus244 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai trouvé la solution, j'ai fais moi même la vidéo SANS aller chez Apple, juste installer un petit logiciel
> 
> La solution contre la NVidia Geforce 330M GT du MacBook Pro mi-2010 - YouTube



Bonjour, 
Merci pour l'information, cependant cette astuce ne permet que de contourner le problème et ne le corrige pas.

Sachant qu'Apple répare le problème GRATUITEMENT autant ne pas s'en priver, et avoir une carte mère toute neuve.


----------



## tomtom77 (15 Janvier 2014)

je relance ce sujet, 
je suis également concerné par ce problème, macbook pro mid 2010 avec tous les symptômes décris sur ce post. Direction AS de Nantes, je décris le problème (j'avais même imprimé le problème TS4088) diag immédiat failed, il faut changer la carte mère = 455
le genius m'invite donc à appeler l'apple Care, car ils ne gèrent rien à leur niveau...en me laissant clairement entendre qu'ils ont déjà eu des cas similaires avec prise en garantie de la panne. 
j'appelle l'apple care sur place et là les galères commencent, j'attends 3 plombes tout çà pour m'entendre dire que la panne n'est prise en charge...là je m'énerve normal, je passe le genius à l'apple care, et le discours change légèrement, conclusion on doit me rappeler dans les 48h et me donner la réponse de la prise en charge ou non !!!
vu le prix d'un macbook, C'est franchement hallucinant, d'avoir ce type de problème récurent reconnu sur plusieurs machines et que l'on soit obligé de payer !
bref j'attends jusqu'a vendredi...mais bon j'ai peur que ce soit pour ma pomme (jeu de mot)


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2014)

tomtom77 a dit:


> vu le prix d'un macbook, C'est franchement hallucinant, d'avoir ce type de problème récurent reconnu sur plusieurs machines et que l'on soit obligé de payer !
> bref j'attends jusqu'a vendredi...mais bon j'ai peur que ce soit pour ma pomme (jeu de mot)


Si Apple refuse de prendre en charge, avant de payer contacte une association de consommateurs et/ou ta protection juridique pour voir s'il y a qch à faire.


----------



## Letidles (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je m'adresse à vous tous car je n'obtiens rien d'Apple et je cherche des conseils. J'ai donc un MBP de mid 2010 qui crashe régulièrement comme décrit dans le TS4088 (perte d'écran, l'ordinateur se réinitialise depuis Maverick alors qu'avant s'était manuel, même message d'erreur). Pas d'Apple store dans ma ville donc je suis allée chez un spécialiste recommandé par Apple qui apparemment a fait les tests propres à la référence. Problème: les résultats sont positifs, ils ne démontrent pas qu'il y ait de problème avec la carte mère MAIS on me remet un devis pour la changer car effectivement ils ont constaté un soucis. Lequel? Pas de réponse claire. Chez Apple, faute de résultat de test conséquent, pas de prise en charge, pas de geste commercial (j'ai acheté un IMac refurb dans l'urgence car je ne peux me permettre d'attendre). 
Si quelqu'un a eu une expérience similaire, je vous remercie d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## joavie (26 Septembre 2014)

Slt perso j'ai récupéré mon mbp 15 mi-2010 dans une assos. qui l'avait dans un placard depuis 1an et demi et qui n'avait tourné que pendant 1an et demi aussi, heureux de découvrir cette machine, je découvre avec qu'elle plantait souvent sans que je comprenne pourquoi.
Comme tous j'ai cherché et trouvé, la carte m330.... on connait la suite.
je prend rdv avec un Génius, il commence ses tests mais je n'attend pas sa réponse, je lui dit moi ce qu'il a.
En suite, je lui dit que je voulais acheter un mba et changer le dd sur celui là, je lui précise quand même que pour le prix c'est quand même pas normal que la machine plante alors qu'un hp de 7ans fonctionne mieux... 
Pour finir, je lui précise que j'ai eu le service client Apple qui m'a dit que si le responsable du magasin commençait à discuter il se chargerait de lui faire entendre raison, j'ai bien sûr fait comprendre que je n'était pas prêt à débourser 1cent.

Décision, on prend en charge votre machine, les 558 c'est pour Apple.
Ma machine est de nov 2010 achetée aux US sans garantie vu l'âge.

10 jours à attendre, j'espère le récupérer avant pour travailler car c'est pas simple sans lol
Je sais pas si ça encourage mais moi je suis bien content.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2014)

joavie a dit:


> Slt perso j'ai récupéré mon mbp 15 mi-2010 dans une assos. qui l'avait dans un placard depuis 1an et demi et qui n'avait tourné que pendant 1an et demi aussi, heureux de découvrir cette machine, je découvre avec qu'elle plantait souvent sans que je comprenne pourquoi.
> Comme tous j'ai cherché et trouvé, la carte m330.... on connait la suite.
> je prend rdv avec un Génius, il commence ses tests mais je n'attend pas sa réponse, je lui dit moi ce qu'il a.
> En suite, je lui dit que je voulais acheter un mba et changer le dd sur celui là, je lui précise quand même que pour le prix c'est quand même pas normal que la machine plante alors qu'un hp de 7ans fonctionne mieux...
> ...



Hé ben, tu es baléze, tu as utilisé la manière forte et ça a marché.


----------

